# ROWDY Still NEEDS to be SAVED...



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rowdy*

Rowdy is absolutely gorgeous.
If it wouldn't cause a divorce, I'd take him in a heartbeat!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't believe OK Golden Rescue hasn't taken him. Should we email them about him?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and email Sooner GRR and see what they say.


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

He's beautiful! If he could be in a house with a 3 and a 1/2 year old and a 1 and 1/2 year old I would definetely try (I don't think they'd adopt out of state either).


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

WooHoo!!! I got this reply from Sooner GRR - Rowdy is going into rescue!

_Thank you for your email and interest in finding someone to take Rowdy._
_We are working on bringing him into our rescue. We have spoken to his foster and are making plans._
_Thanks again._
_Pam, Tulsa Volunteer_
_for Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue_


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rowdy...*

Rowdy-

You are a beautiful boy and I am so Happy for You and Sooner!!

Bless you Sooner Rescue!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Gosh he's gorgeous!!! Hope he finds a terrific home soon!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yeah Rowdy is getting saved.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> WooHoo!!! I got this reply from Sooner GRR - Rowdy is going into rescue!
> 
> _Thank you for your email and interest in finding someone to take Rowdy._
> _We are working on bringing him into our rescue. We have spoken to his foster and are making plans._
> ...


 
Missy, thank you for doing that! Wonder way they never answered my email about him? Just glad to hear they are taking him.
His foster mom & the lady at animal control are really working on helping him get into a rescue or home.

Thanks again Missy, Kerri


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks to Sooner Rescue, all I did was email. but now we know he will get a good home.


----------

